# Help me pick a yarn/fiber, please



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Mother's Day is coming up and it coincides with her birthday too. (of course)
I want to crochet a shawl for her to wear on cruises and when she goes to Costa Rica (they go way too often).
I need something that will feel good against bare shoulders and not be itchy and something that will drape the way that type of shawl is supposed to.

Am I looking for a bamboo mix?
I am afraid of cotton, even a super soft Pima, because I fear it won't hold it's shape and will start to bag and drag. Am I wrong?
Do I want a linen/cotton or linen/ bamboo mix?

Oh help!
As you can see, I am lost.

Oh.. and I have been eyeing this cashmere/silk/merino, but I am afraid it will be too light weight..


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I think you want something with silk in it. 
Is she a person who needs "easy care / washability" or can she manage finer fibers?


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Meh.. I think she could go either way.
And she is very ..tidy.
I don't think frequent washings will be a thing.

And I would like it soft and rich feeling.

(oh why do I waste my time? Seriously. This will be just this side of the thing I made for my boss)


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I have used this for a few shawls and it seems right up your alley to me. :teehee:

http://www.knitpicks.com/yarns/Diadem_Solid_Fingering_Yarn__D5420257.html


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

gone-a-milkin said:


> I have used this for a few shawls and it seems right up your alley to me. :teehee:
> 
> http://www.knitpicks.com/yarns/Diadem_Solid_Fingering_Yarn__D5420257.html


Oh My!!

See.. I would make this stuff for myself if I EVER had anywhere to wear it to.
But I think that draping myself in mulberry silk and alpaca to curl up and watch Vikings with DH on the couch would just be too much. :bored:


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I know what you mean. I am constantly untangling myself from fencing. 
Everything I makehas snags, it just does.

But it is a joy to work with the really nice fibers and then give it away too.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I was going to suggest alpaca. It's very warm, so you can use a finer yarn and still get the warmth she might want. Silk added would be a huge bonus.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I&#8217;ve made shawls from Blue Faced Leicester from Fleece Artist. Actually I still have some, undyed and hand dyed. It&#8217;s not cheap, but is the wool that feels closest to cashmere.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

All winter long I *ONLY *wear cashmere.
Now, before you go thinking I am a wealthy, wealthy woman, I get it all at the thrift shops for about $3 a sweater.

So soft.
So very, very thin.
And so incredibly warm.
Oh my goodness.
Nothing warmer.

And when we were at our coldest?
I layered them. 2 cashmere sweaters at once!!
Oh the decadence!


----------



## DragonFlyFarm (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm working on spinning up some yarn for a shawl my mom wants to knit. The pattern called for a alpaca/bamboo blend, we decided on a 2/3 alpaca 1/3 silk blend. It's spinning up beautifully and is incredibly soft. Let us know what you decide on!


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Oooh.. another question on the same project.
I am not that knowledgeable on shawls.
Which is easier/better to wear (and think cruise/Costa Rica)
-a triangle shawl
-a rectangular shawl
or a half circle type

I 'think' there may be more versatility with a rectangle shawl, but I do like the triangles...

See? I do need help.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I think it is good to have several of each type, to cover you for every eventuality.
This will keep you busy for many gift-giving seasons yet to come.

See? I am always happy to help. :teehee:


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Honestly though, I am a big fan of the triangular ones,
then you can use a nice shawl pin with it.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

I am leaning towards a Berroco Andean Mist..baby Suri alpaca and mulberry silk.
Because I can do that on Ebay for a much more reasonable price. I am totally poor and shouldn't be doing this at all.

And I am still digging and searching in case an even more awesome yarn comes along.

But..pretty colors. Pretty colors.. pretty colors. New yarn.. pretty colors


----------

